# Laguna IQ/Vectric V Carve troubleshooting



## LoStriver (Dec 18, 2021)

I am currently experiencing a new problem with a Laguna IQ CNC. After creating mmg files with V-Carve and I execute the file there is a problem with the z-Axis machining. The x and y geometry is done correctly but the z travel seems to be factored by 1/2. i.e. trying to cut a through circle in 3/4 (.76") baltic birch only cuts to a depth of 3/8. Vectric warns me that I am going to cut through stock which I confirm.

I tried remaking the file all over again and tried executing a completely different file and there is the same issue.

Any thoughts


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

LoStriver said:


> Any thoughts


Calibration, maybe?


----------



## LoStriver (Dec 18, 2021)

difalkner said:


> Calibration, maybe?


Calibration in terms of zeroing the z-axis? I have done that repeatedly to no avail.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

What controller are you using? Do you have a manual data input window where you can issue a command for Z to travel a specified distance and then measure that distance to see if it's correct?


----------



## LoStriver (Dec 18, 2021)

difalkner said:


> What controller are you using? Do you have a manual data input window where you can issue a command for Z to travel a specified distance and then measure that distance to see if it's correct?


It is a Richauto A11 controller like this 



 . Unfortunately I am not near the machine this weekend so will not be able to answer all questions probably, but I do know that I can do that. There is an option to pulse to distance or input distance. I can try that.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

In Mach4 there is a field called MDI where I can input a simple G-code to move any axis any direction at any speed and it's really good for testing or calibration. When I calibrated my CNC a simple command to move Z five inches, for example, and then measure to see if it moved that amount made for easy calibration and to know that commands sent to the machine would follow what I specified in my CAD/CAM software.


----------



## LoStriver (Dec 18, 2021)

difalkner said:


> In Mach4 there is a field called MDI where I can input a simple G-code to move any axis any direction at any speed and it's really good for testing or calibration. When I calibrated my CNC a simple command to move Z five inches, for example, and then measure to see if it moved that amount made for easy calibration and to know that commands sent to the machine would follow what I specified in my CAD/CAM software.


Ok I will investigate that. Thanks for your responses.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, LoStriver,,,


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## maddog (Feb 28, 2010)

You may just want to reload the Firmware for the A11.


----------



## wyzarddoc (Dec 31, 2006)

Welcome
I would check my Z axix coupling to be sure it's not slipping. And check the bit to make sure it's not bottomed out when it's tight and spinning loose when the Z axis puts pressure on it. 
good luck 
Doc


----------

